# What FO's do you like for CP soap??????



## llineb (Nov 27, 2010)

I usually make M&P and have my 5 top sellers for the last 2 years.  I just made my first batch of CP soap and wondered what to use that you could really smell using this process.  People usually say they by my M&P soaps b/c they like the colors and can smell the scents.  I know the scents are toned down when making lye soap so I just wondered what most of you are using??????


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 28, 2010)

I use any fragrance oil that's CP safe. I don't find the scent toned down at all. It depends on the quality and how much you use per lb.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 28, 2010)

Ditto what Soapbuddy said. 

Although it's true that certain FOs can morph and/or fade in CP, that doesn't mean that _all_ FOs morph and/or fade. There are tons and tons that are fantastically strong with never-ending staying power. I should know- I'm a Fo Ho with tons and tons of FOs!  :wink: And the majority of those that I have are awesome in my CP.

Have you checked out the ScentReviewBoard?: http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/  That's where I go to check things out before deciding to buy a scent. It's an invaluable resource that I'd hate to ever be without.

IrishLass


----------



## carebear (Nov 28, 2010)

tritto


----------



## honor435 (Dec 3, 2010)

theres tons of places, I favor Peakcandle.com or naturesgarden. You can look at what everyone is saying about peak, most reviews good.


----------



## steffm (Dec 5, 2010)

I love Brambleberry Dark Rich Chocolate and Chipotle Caramel in CP soap.  They smell wonderful.  I love patchouli EO and sweet orange EO in soap.


----------



## llineb (Dec 5, 2010)

steffm said:
			
		

> I love Brambleberry Dark Rich Chocolate and Chipotle Caramel in CP soap.  They smell wonderful.  I love patchouli EO and sweet orange EO in soap.



the Chipotle Caramel sounds yummy!  I just ordered the Butter Cream Snicker Doodle from there.  I will have to try that one next time!


----------



## Bama (Dec 8, 2010)

I have only made four batches of soap so far so I don't have lots of experience behind me but my soap smells wonderful. I used Chamomille flowers cooked in the olive oil strained the oil and used in the recipe. Crushed a cup full of the cooked flowers and added at trace. Used Neroli F.O. 2 tablespoons for 25 bar batch.  It smells very good . I also used a little Vanilla berry in one batch and it is awesome. The last batch of soap I made I use Like me all over and It smells good enough to eat.. I will definitely use that fO again.


----------



## agriffin (Dec 8, 2010)

steffm said:
			
		

> I love Brambleberry Dark Rich Chocolate and Chipotle Caramel in CP soap.  They smell wonderful.  I love patchouli EO and sweet orange EO in soap.



Oh yay!  I just ordered chipotle caramel!  Can't wait to try it.


----------

